# Silver oxide, caustic soda and sugar



## Ellorath (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi guys,

Can anyone help me with the complete reactions of AgCl to solid Ag. I just couldn't find it anywhere.. :roll: 

Thanks!!


----------



## Lino1406 (Mar 31, 2018)

2AgCl + 2NaOH + 2e- (from glucose sugar) = 2Ag + O-- + H2O + 2NaCl


----------



## butcher (Apr 1, 2018)

silver chloride reduction with caustic soda and light corn syrup:

2AgCl +3NaOH + C6H12O6 --> 2Ag + 2NaCl +C6H11O7 + H2O + Na


----------



## Ellorath (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi again,

I have seen in the videos, that first caustic and then adding syrup to the mixture. I want to understand it in reaction steps. I would appreciate so much if you guys write the reactions in steps like what happens first adding caustic and then syrup. 

Thanks


----------



## anachronism (Apr 1, 2018)

Ellorath said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have seen in the videos, that first caustic and then adding syrup to the mixture. I want to understand it in reaction steps. I would appreciate so much if you guys write the reactions in steps like what happens first adding caustic and then syrup.
> 
> Thanks



The bit you missed off was "thanks guys for the answer to the question I asked." 8) 8)


----------



## butcher (Apr 1, 2018)

I can understand the inorganic chemistry fairly well, but here we are dealing with organic chemistry, which is a different ball game, Someone with an understanding of organic chemistry can better explain just how the glucose is converted to gluconate during the reduction of silver salt to metal.
I do believe Lou has discussed this in his earlier posts on the subject.


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Apr 2, 2018)

2 AgCl + 2 NaOH -> 2NaCl + Ag2O + H2O


Ag2O + C6H12O6 + NaOH → 2 Ag + C6H11O7Na + H2O


Global 
2 AgCl + C6H12O6 + 3 NaOH -> 2 Ag + C6H11O7Na + 2 H2O + 2 NaCl

Glucose to sodium gluconate


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 3, 2018)

If it is interesting someone, some silver oxide is complexed in the soluble state, NaAg(OH)2


----------



## Palladium (Apr 3, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> If it is interesting someone, some silver oxide is complexed in the soluble state, NaAg(OH)2



I would like to hear more on this subject!


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2018)

Silver is one of the Amphoteric metals, which can dissolve in excess basic solutions.
So I can see where some of the silver would be soluble if excess caustic is used to oxidize the silver.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amphoterism
http://dwb5.unl.edu/chem/smallscale/SmallScale-078.html


----------



## Palladium (Apr 3, 2018)

Sometimes, but not always i get a hint of silver chloride when washing silver with hcl after a silver chloride/NaOH/sugar conversion.


----------



## Ellorath (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi again,

Sorry I am new here and will learn the code
Thank you all for sharing great information with me! May the gold be with you! Amen  :G 

Ellorath


----------

